# Anti-Ghosting keyboard



## Vermin

Hi. I want a keyboard that allows me to press more than 2 buttons at the same time. Those bleeps when accelerating, Nitro-boosting and avoiding traffic at the same time in Need for Speed are really getting annoying.
I don't care what kind of keyboard it is, as long as I can press 6, 7 8 whatever amount of buttons at the same time with a cheap keyboard, and as long as it has a USB or a PS/2 connection (as far as I know, those are the only keyboard-connectors). I don't want a G15 or a Tarantula, those are too expensive.
It doesn't have to be a gamers look. I'll accept everything that is cheap, allows me to press those buttons and that has those connectors. It may be a heavy gamers board, an Apple, or even something from the 80's.

So, any suggestions?


----------



## WeatherMan

The Microsoft 1000 Combo set do that.

I'll be interested in this thread on peoples replies.

Stuck with my Set for ages, they're worn down now, almost 3 years old, can be had for $30.

Switched over to a new set a few months back only to find it a pain in the arse being able to only press 2 keys down at once. So this thread will be helpfull to me for looking for my next set too!


----------



## Vermin

Bootup05 said:


> The Microsoft 1000 Combo set do that.
> 
> I'll be interested in this thread on peoples replies.
> 
> Stuck with my Set for ages, they're worn down now, almost 3 years old, can be had for $30.
> 
> Switched over to a new set a few months back only to find it a pain in the arse being able to only press 2 keys down at once. So this thread will be helpfull to me for looking for my next set too!



30 dollars?
They're twice as expensive in my country LOL


----------

